# Firearm Law question



## ABeadling (Mar 28, 2011)

I can not find it anywhere in the law that states you can not order ammo online, just as long as you have the required LTC to have ammo. I have a Class A LTC and was just wondering this. 

also i was looking at the so called "evils" that can be done to a firearm in compliance with the AWB. Specifically a handgun. From when i have gathered a threaded barrel is OK as long as the handgun does not weigh more then 50oz. But the thread cap on the end of the threaded barrel, does this have to be fixed? permanent? or what? Because if it is fixed then how would you take the barrel out of the handgun when cleaning?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Check out Northeastshooters.com

They have beat this topic to death, but the short of the long is that yes you can order ammo online. The AG likes to bully companies that do ship to MA, so as a general rule never talk about the companies that you do find that will ship to MA.

Like I said before, NES has been over this stuff many times and will have a lot of info for you.
http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=3007687


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Yup, you can order online. I just bought some ammo online and had it shipped directly to my residence a week and a half ago. Where I bought it from is very privileged info and I am not going to disseminate it to a noob to the site.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Northeastshooters.com


----------

